# Not able to sucesfully boot using RPI2 armv6 image



## tuaris (Aug 18, 2018)

I'm have a Raspberry Pi 2 Model B v1.2  and I'm using this image
http://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/....2/FreeBSD-11.2-RELEASE-arm-armv6-RPI2.img.xz

When I attempt to boot from it the screen goes blank after loading the kernel.  I managed to capture the screenshot (below) right before it goes black.  







It looks like the last message is:


```
Kernel entry at 0x1200100...
Kernel args: (null)
```

It doesn't seem to indicate much.

Also, the part at the top about "No Ethernet found" seems strange.  Is that normal too?


----------



## bookwormep (Aug 20, 2018)

The first (2) images I tried on my Raspberry Pi did not match
the version, and model number, so check they match for yours.

The "Ethernet not found" as the boot sequence is exactly the
same on my Raspberry Pi. Later in the sequence the network
drivers should make the connection.

The "going blank" happens on my Raspberry Pi, but after a second or two the boot sequence picks up again - so you
need to be patient for this interruption to recover - mine does.

Make sure the cable connections are all secured in place, a
loose cable has happened to me a few times, so check.

Otherwise, I hope these comments are helpful. Best Regards.


----------



## bookwormep (Aug 20, 2018)

Phishfry said:


> Please let us know which Pi you are using.
> There are a few which don't work with FreeBSD.
> Pi=all Good
> Pi2=Mixed- They released a newer version with Pi3 CPU which is 64bit. Called Pi2 rev1.2 -Does not work.
> ...


----------



## Harry Stone (Aug 22, 2018)

This is also happening for me on a rev 1.1 board.


----------



## Harry Stone (Aug 22, 2018)

For anyone that may end up here from Google, etc:  the image from 20180816 doesn't boot.  I used the image from 20180810 on my rev 1.1 board and it worked fine.


----------



## Harry Stone (Aug 22, 2018)

Don't even bother if you want to install vim with pkg.  This doesn't work, I have the same problem as this post from 2016:  https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/313768/where-is-vim-after-pkg-install 

This is pretty sad.


----------

